# Kel-Tec P-11 in OD Green



## Mousegunner (Nov 12, 2006)

Here's a pic of my new P-11 in OD Green...

http://www.mouseguns.com/green01.jpg


----------



## AdamSean (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice...here is my PF-9 sportin' the green.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I got the .3AT in black. I sure would like to get a PF-9 in green.:smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Here's my OD P3AT next to my XD.


----------



## AdamSean (Mar 16, 2008)

I don't have a pic, but I just picked up a P-3AT in OD Green.


----------



## AdamSean (Mar 16, 2008)

Here it is.


----------

